# Tecumseh HH70 Carb.



## TillerMan (Sep 7, 2011)

Does someone know what the carb *model number*(s) stamped into the carb surface are for a HH-70 140038C might be? 

I just need to know that the used engine I'm thinking of buying does have the correct carb because the carb is not attached to the engine right now.

Thank you.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I would say unless the seller is big into used engines, probably is the correct carb.

The older book I have does not go into that type of detail.

Be advised Tecumseh has been out business a couple of years now.

BG


----------



## kbowley (Sep 23, 2009)

I have an HH70 on a 1971 Massey Ferguson MF7...I will check it tomorrow as it is raining right now here in Maine.


----------



## kbowley (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is the diagram or the carb; TEC-631453 
Its a 631453 which my be stamped on the casting but I will double check for you


----------



## TillerMan (Sep 7, 2011)

Gentlemen, thank you for your help & replies, I value you help & input.
Thank You.


----------

